# IGF-1 LR3 kick in time?



## JCBourne (Jun 27, 2011)

How long until you start feeling the pumps of IGF-1 or other sides if you do post workout 40mcg 5 days on, 2 off? My friend did his first shot today post workout, and already seems to be way hunger then usual and feels like he's pumped to lift? Maybe just placbo effect?

This was ordered from our good sponsor EP.


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 28, 2011)

it's immediate in the sense that it increases glycogen storage and nutrient shuttling.Tell him to use it an hour pre-workout with carbs if he wants pumps


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 28, 2011)

As soon as I inject, I get a sudden desire to work and a pump. However, I shoot post workout. I'd like to try pre but i've heard the pumps can make people actually stop early it hurts so much!


----------

